# I did it



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I got brave last night and decided to clip the wings on my own, I am all for birds being able to fly and all of mine are flighted to some degree but i was having problems with Ollie and Hollie flying around crazy one would take off and then all would start going dive bombing around the room and sometimes Hollie would bang into things so I figured it was time.

It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be, it was actually quite easy I didn't have to do Minnie she was clipped a few mths ago and can get around but she doesn't do the crazy flying and Georgie hardly ever flys around so I left her alone.

Ollie had a bad habit of going into the kitchen above the cupboards and if you try to get him down he would sometimes try and bite when he was in a mood so this way he won't be able to do it and no more crazy flying where he is going to break his neck I just clipped the first few and he can still fly a little and glide down he sulked a bit last night but he is back to his old singing self this morning.

I did the same for Hollie she was clipped when I got her but I don't think they did it properly they cut her back ones and left the three front ones long and she is a strong flyer I might have to do some more on her today she can still fly well even though I trimmed them it was getting late and i had to get them to bed so I will see today how she does.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad it went well  Boys can be so moody sometimes can't they


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats-see-it's not hard at all. It use to take me less then 20 seconds per bird when I clipped the budgies..lol


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats. I've clipped many birds and it isn't that hard.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations, the first time is the hardest...be happy.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Well done, congrats. I've never clipped any bird in my life. But after the Willow and Bobby scare, I starting to think about it...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Good job! I keep my guys lightly clipped too, to keep them from flying at break neck speed.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you think I'll have a problem with mine fully flighted...? I hope not. :blush:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If you find you do you can always just clip 3-4 feathers off each side. That's usually plenty just to take some of the speed away.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Do you think I'll have a problem with mine fully flighted...? I hope not. :blush:


I think to with mine its because I have 4 of them not so much Georgie but it seems like when one goes they all start going flying crazy all over and Hollie being younger is not to good at navigating she seems to go places she shouldn't, and I worry sometimes to with having the kids and doors opening I am afraid they will get out not so much now but when the nicer weather comes, you have an advantage there with being in the apt


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> I think to with mine its because I have 4 of them not so much Georgie but it seems like when one goes they all start going flying crazy all over and Hollie being younger is not to good at navigating she seems to go places she shouldn't, and I worry sometimes to with having the kids and doors opening I am afraid they will get out not so much now but when the nicer weather comes, you have an advantage there with being in the apt


Yea...I still wouldn't want them to get out. If they do I have noane to blame but myself. I am so careful with doors and windows.... . The thing is I have the budgies flying around all day -the stay in the living room and always know when I clap to go back in their cage...with tiels, well, I've never had them flighted so it'll be weird to have these huge wings flying around...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So how did you do it? Did Ian hold them for you?


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

My mom hates clipping birds wings for fear she might hurt them, so when Sunny had to get his wings clipped (due to crazy-flying around our old apartment and him escaping) we went to the vet to have it done. After watching the vet do it, we were confident we could. Many books show some really good diagrams on wich feathers to clip. Sunny hated it, so we had to cover his body with a towel to calm him down. It was quite easy.  Now it seems Sunny is due to have another clipping, but now we have a kitten around...we might just clip a few flight feathers off to not let him fly so high.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> So how did you do it? Did Ian hold them for you?


With Ollie yes Ian held him in a towel and I just pulled his wing out gently and clipped the first few it was all over in a few seconds I was paranoid about doing it because I was worried I would do it wrong or hurt him but it was actually super easy...lol I worried for nothing


----------

